# Boycott ABC ....They knew Rosanne was a Comedian and what she posted was NOT Racist !!!



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

*Rosanne's Tweet....*

*




*




*1. Anyone who's seen ANY of the Planet of the Apes movies knows *
*what the TRUE premise is, and it is NOT RACIST or it NEVER *
*would have made it out of production !!!!!!*

*2. Muslim/Islam is NOT a Race.*

*You have to be a little smarter than the PC wimps at ABC to understand the *
*comment she made......*

*But it's Ok for the Left to hurl massively disgusting innuendo's at the current POTUS's Daughter after she posted a picture of her and her child......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2018)

You never disappoint when comes to untethered lunacy and distinct attempts at rebuttals of reality.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You never disappoint when comes to untethered lunacy and distinct attempts at rebuttals of reality.


*You have NO IDEA how Stupid and Racist you have become on this forum......*
*Yes.....you can speak.*
*Yes.....you can write.*
*No.....you do NOT have the ability to THINK.*
*Yes....you can regurgitate.*


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

*Rosanne to move to Netfliks and Trump the Obama's......*


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Rosanne's Tweet....*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Very well thought out and crafted post. I’m confident Roseanne agrees with you and will stand on her very non-racist tweets.  No apologies.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You never disappoint when comes to untethered lunacy and distinct attempts at rebuttals of reality.


Lunacy and IPD had a baby.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lunacy and IPD had a baby.


Trump, Roseanne or nono? Or all three?


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Very well thought out and crafted post. I’m confident Roseanne agrees with you and will stand on her very non-racist tweets.  No apologies.




*Hmmmmmm........*

*Bob Marshall, let's see.....Bob Marshall......*

*Why does that name ring a bell.....*

*Bob Marshall.....*

*Bob ( Robert ) Marshall....one of the Directors who *
*enjoyed the money working with Weinstein up until*
*he was caught......Ohhhh the hypocrisy *
* of the left and " Bob ".*


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump, Roseanne or nono? Or all three?


*I'm sooooooo in that rodent brain of yours....*

*Try the Truth side of life and your headaches will *
*go away.....*

*To procreate you only need two, three is a LIE from the *
*left....*
*If you had only studied biology ......Poor rodent.*

*I predict a Rodent regurgitation......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I'm sooooooo in that rodent brain of yours....*
> 
> *Try the Truth side of life and your headaches will *
> *go away.....*
> ...


So far, seems you are the only one, good luck with all that.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So far, seems you are the only one, good luck with all that.



*Make it go away......accept the TRUTH.*


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2018)

The important thing is that Roseanne is taking 3no’s* sage advice and in no uncertain terms definitely NOT apologizing for her so-very NON racist comments.  

* There’s been significant shrinkage lately.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump, Roseanne or nono? Or all three?


You are the chosen one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So far, seems you are the only one, good luck with all that.


Did you all know she was black?





I had no idea. I thought rosanne was talking about the other lady, you know, the whore that lied about the Benghazi video.
Mrs Susan Rice.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump, Roseanne or nono? Or all three?


Pssss...you.
He's talking about you duck...


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2018)

With quiet contemplation on this whole NON racist Roseanne tweet conspiracy today, I am convinced 3nos has hit the sweet spot on this NON issue.  

Roseanne has accurately framed her posts on the original NON RACISM thematic elements of the Planet of the .....

Wait.  So she tweeted something back in 2013 about Susan Rice and apes?  

I’ll have to get back to you.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2018)

Looks like R plays a similar role as that which loser joe exhibits here daily.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Looks like R plays a similar role as that which loser joe exhibits here daily.


You alright old fella?


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Rosanne's Tweet....*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


You are a fool and a racist for defending a clear racist.  What do you think would happen if your kid made the same kind of joke in school or if you made the same joke in a professional environment?  If you want to deny it tell your kid to go to a group of minorities and make the same joke or better yet why don't you find me st a UCLA women's soccer game and make that joke to me and see what happens....


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you all know she was black?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Joe so don't go there.  My daughter is biracial too and identifies as black.  You want to talk shit about her?  Don't fucking go there Joe.  Race isn't something to joke about.  My mother had to have the national guard escort her to school and this was a Catholic school.  She is still scarred by the horrible things that white people said and did to her.

Don't FUCKING GO THERE!  You are on notice...


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I'm sooooooo in that rodent brain of yours....*
> 
> *Try the Truth side of life and your headaches will *
> *go away.....*
> ...



Racist piece of shit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Racist piece of shit.


It's all in your head.  You should be worried about whether or not he discriminates.  With actions I mean.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Yes Joe so don't go there.  My daughter is biracial too and identifies as black.  You want to talk shit about her?  Don't fucking go there Joe.  Race isn't something to joke about.  My mother had to have the national guard escort her to school and this was a Catholic school.  She is still scarred by the horrible things that white people said and did to her.
> 
> Don't FUCKING GO THERE!  You are on notice...


Who in the hell are you?
I am not saying anything bad about her, just being honest.
Anything wrong with that?
On notice for what?


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are a fool and a racist for defending a clear racist.  What do you think would happen if your kid made the same kind of joke in school or if you made the same joke in a professional environment?  If you want to deny it tell your kid to go to a group of minorities and make the same joke or better yet why don't you find me st a UCLA women's soccer game and make that joke to me and see what happens....


*Hey ultra sensitive, you obviously cannot read nor perceive.*

*1st what was the premise of the original " Planet of The Apes "....*

*2nd Rosanne let Disney and Hollywood back her into a corner....*

*3rd What she posted was NOT Racist ....It implied the " Coupling "*
*of Communism and Islam/Muslimbrotherhood created HER Ideology....*

*Get it !!!!*

*Rosanne let the PC Entertainment Industry back her into a corner and *
*Kowtow.....what's Really coincidental is the Town Hall that was last*
*night on CNN hosted by two Official Race Baiting Idiots...*
*Chris Hayes and Joy Reid.*
*Just remember what Rahm Emanuel stated long ago in early 2009...*
*Never let a Crisis go to waste.....*

*They saw what she posted and were able to spin it into a Crisis...!*

*If you cannot see that... which is quite evident by your post, then you are*
*right where you belong. The Liberal Lemming Ultra Sensitive Democratic*
*Party that is DIVIDING America.*

*Go read some Communist literature, you don't even understand what your supporting.*

*You are supporting COMMUNISM !*

*Dumb ASS !*


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Yes Joe so don't go there.  My daughter is biracial too and identifies as black.  You want to talk shit about her?  Don't fucking go there Joe.  Race isn't something to joke about.  My mother had to have the national guard escort her to school and this was a Catholic school.  She is still scarred by the horrible things that white people said and did to her.
> 
> Don't FUCKING GO THERE!  You are on notice...



*OMG......What an " Fucking " Idiot.*


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Racist piece of shit.



*NO Sir....YOU are The RACIST.*

*Grow up.*


----------



## Booter (May 30, 2018)

The new hero of the Right:


----------



## Booter (May 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey ultra sensitive, you obviously cannot read nor perceive.*
> 
> *1st what was the premise of the original " Planet of The Apes "....*
> 
> ...


How much Ambien have you had today?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 30, 2018)

Booter said:


> The new hero of the Right:


Only in your f'd up fantasies.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 30, 2018)

Here's a beautiful rendition....


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

Booter said:


> How much Ambien have you had today?


*Use your Brain Bootbutt, she's Kowtowing now. *
*Anyone with half a brain who watched that CNN*
*sideshow last night was witness to a GLARING *
*nugget. Disney Executive CALLED Valerie Jarret FIRST !*
*Think about that.....*
*Yes.....Think REAL Hard about that...*


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only in your f'd up fantasies.


*You're absolutely correct.*
*I never watched Rosanne, the wife watched it. *
*Never liked the humor.*
*Rosanne could have easily defended herself in a logical way, but *
*she Kowtowed and guess what...That Disney Executive smelled*
*blood and wielded HER power over Rosanne...*
*There's WAY more going on here....The average citizen isn't catching*
*what's transpiring ......*

*This is a Crisis that wasn't until it collided with that Race Baiting Show*
*last night on CNN.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2018)

Buffoons, clowns and the criminally insane, aka Trump and Co.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-weighs-roseanne-wheres-apology-abc-163401187.html


----------



## Booter (May 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only in your f'd up fantasies.


Well, your buddy nonono's sure seems to love her.  Maybe you could set nonono's straight on this.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Yes Joe so don't go there.  My daughter is biracial too and identifies as black.  You want to talk shit about her?  Don't fucking go there Joe.  Race isn't something to joke about.  My mother had to have the national guard escort her to school and this was a Catholic school.  She is still scarred by the horrible things that white people said and did to her.
> 
> Don't FUCKING GO THERE!  You are on notice...


Wow!!  What did they do to her?  Glad the NG was there to carry out the oath of a service member.


----------



## Booter (May 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Use your Brain Bootbutt, she's Kowtowing now. *
> *Anyone with half a brain who watched that CNN*
> *sideshow last night was witness to a GLARING *
> *nugget. Disney Executive CALLED Valerie Jarret FIRST !*
> ...


No - Rosanne has been called out for being the nutter that she is and has paid the price.  It's as simple as good prevailing over evil.  All over nutters are being driven back to the rocks they have slithered out from under.  It's a great day for our society.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 30, 2018)

Booter said:


> Well, your buddy nonono's sure seems to love her.  Maybe you could set nonono's straight on this.


Fuck you booter...
You make sweeping statements based on your own fucked up view of people who disagree with the way you see reality...
As far as I'm concerned Rosanne is as fucked up as you are.
Run along you little urchin.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

Booter said:


> No - Rosanne has been called out for being the nutter that she is and has paid the price.  It's as simple as good prevailing over evil.  All over nutters are being driven back to the rocks they have slithered out from under.  It's a great day for our society.


*Pure Gibberish.....You typed that to shore up your False reality.*

*Go search for the TRUTH.*


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

Booter said:


> Well, your buddy nonono's sure seems to love her.  Maybe you could set nonono's straight on this.


*You're such a buffoon.....you know that rhyme's with Baboon....*
*Go on get out of your Cocoon and face REALITY at High Noon.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2018)




----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

*CNN takes the Bait......They'll sell it even if it's under weight.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2018)

Booter said:


> The new hero of the Right:


She caught ALOT of hell for that one.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


I can listen to TS all day.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I can listen to TS all day.


You do have things in common.


----------



## Booter (May 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> As far as I'm concerned Rosanne is as fucked up as you are.


1st what was the premise of the original " Planet of The Apes "....

2nd Rosanne let Disney and Hollywood back her into a corner....

3rd What she posted was NOT Racist ....It implied the " Coupling "
of Communism and Islam/Muslimbrotherhood created HER Ideology....

Get it !!!!

Rosanne let the PC Entertainment Industry back her into a corner and 
Kowtow.....what's Really coincidental is the Town Hall that was last
night on CNN hosted by two Official Race Baiting Idiots...
Chris Hayes and Joy Reid.
Just remember what Rahm Emanuel stated long ago in early 2009...
Never let a Crisis go to waste.....

They saw what she posted and were able to spin it into a Crisis...!

If you cannot see that... which is quite evident by your post, then you are
right where you belong. The Liberal Lemming Ultra Sensitive Democratic
Party that is DIVIDING America.

Go read some Communist literature, you don't even understand what your supporting.

You are supporting COMMUNISM !

Dumb ASS !


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

Booter said:


> 1st what was the premise of the original " Planet of The Apes "....
> 
> 2nd Rosanne let Disney and Hollywood back her into a corner....
> 
> ...


*Man I hope you don't have Guns, because you " A Liberal " just posted *
*the TRUTH....You shot yourself in the foot and don't know it yet !*


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

*Ol Boot butt and the Foot hole.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do have things in common.


Thank's rat.
Probably the nicest thing you've ever said to me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

Booter said:


> 1st what was the premise of the original " Planet of The Apes "....
> 
> 2nd Rosanne let Disney and Hollywood back her into a corner....
> 
> ...


Looks like one of the rats got outta the bag, lol.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Man I hope you don't have Guns, because you " A Liberal " just posted *
> *the TRUTH....You shot yourself in the foot and don't know it yet !*


Or maybe you hit the wrong mic, Phil.
I wont tell.


----------



## Booter (May 31, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Man I hope you don't have Guns, because you " A Liberal " just posted *
> *the TRUTH....You shot yourself in the foot and don't know it yet !*


Lion Eyes is the one who is saying your hero Rosanne is fucked up so maybe take the issue up with him.

I will say your love of Rosanne does explain a lot about you - you two have a lot in common.  Hell you probably look a lot like her - right?


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2018)

Booter said:


> Lion Eyes is the one who is saying your hero Rosanne is fucked up so maybe take the issue up with him.
> 
> I will say your love of Rosanne does explain a lot about you - you two have a lot in common.  *Hell you probably look a lot like her - right? **


*Hey Bootbutt.....glasses are cheap.*

*Once you have them, clean them.*

** I look just like you .....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thank's rat.
> Probably the nicest thing you've ever said to me.


Well, you are both drop outs and both try to gain attention by saying things unhinged from reality.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2018)

Booter said:


> Lion Eyes is the one who is saying your hero Rosanne is fucked up so maybe take the issue up with him.
> 
> I will say your love of Rosanne does explain a lot about you - you two have a lot in common.  Hell you probably look a lot like her - right?


They do wear the same clothes . . . but he 'borrows' his from his mother when she's out.


----------



## espola (May 31, 2018)

Booter said:


> Lion Eyes is the one who is saying your hero Rosanne is fucked up so maybe take the issue up with him.
> 
> I will say your love of Rosanne does explain a lot about you - you two have a lot in common.  Hell you probably look a lot like her - right?


Even R said "Don't defend me".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Well, you are both drop outs and both try to gain attention by saying things unhinged from reality.


You ok Mr Husker?
Getting a little personal, not very progressive of you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They do wear the same clothes . . . but he 'borrows' his from his mother when she's out.


You are losing it.


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They do wear the same clothes . . . but he 'borrows' his from his mother when she's out.


*You stoop to Wez's level with ease. *
*I'd figure as much from a Pussy to resort *
*to dragging in others. *


----------



## Nonononono (May 31, 2018)

You probably can't use the term toxic cunt ... but that's what she is.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Well, you are both drop outs and both try to gain attention by saying things unhinged from reality.


Like what do we say that's unhinged from reality?
Me and Thomas Sowell.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You ok Mr Husker?
> Getting a little personal, not very progressive of you.


I am a HS drop out.
Im not ashamed of it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2702
> 
> You probably can't use the term toxic cunt ... but that's what she is.


Just dont call say anything about the planet of the apes or muslims, and you'll be fine.


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2702
> 
> You probably can't use the term toxic cunt ... but that's what she is.



*You'll ROT in Hell for that remark.....

I'm sure someone knows who you really are, I hope they kick you in the groin hard
for that remark....

Come to think of it, she's probably taller than your little ass and with one kick would 
end any trips to your " Buddy " Hofs establishment for quite awhile....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Well, you are both drop outs and both try to gain attention by saying things unhinged from reality.


Care to back that up my little fact checker


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Care to back that up my little fact checker


You gonna burst my bubble, I know it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2702
> 
> You probably can't use the term toxic cunt ... but that's what she is.


"Father, forgive them, for they know not what they do"--Stephen


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "Father, forgive them, for they know not what they do"--Stephen


These 2 are jump playing limbo.


----------



## Nonononono (May 31, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You probably can't use the term toxic cunt ... but that's what she is.





nononono said:


> *You'll ROT in Hell for that remark.....
> 
> I'm sure someone knows who you really are, I hope they kick you in the groin hard
> for that remark....
> ...


“You probably can't use the term `toxic cunt' in your magazine, but that's what [Hilary Clinton] is.”

~~~~Ted Nugent, 1994.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2703
> 
> “You probably can't use the term `toxic cunt' in your magazine, but that's what [Hilary Clinton] is.”
> 
> ~~~~Ted Nugent, 1994.


Awwwwww, I get it now.  Just when I thought y'all's feelings couldn't be hurt anymore.


----------



## Nonononono (May 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Awwwwww, I get it now.  Just when I thought y'all's feelings couldn't be hurt anymore.


I’m pretty sure, pretty, pretty, pretty sure, you don’t get it.  It’s called blind hypocrisy.  3nos can’t help himself by stepping into it without any sense of learned behavior.

Even Pavlov’s dogs figured so simple a concept more than a century ago. 

Unless 3nos has multiple aliases here.  But we should boot that idea before it takes hold.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2702
> 
> You probably can't use the term toxic cunt ... but that's what she is.


You make sewage seem clean...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’m pretty sure, pretty, pretty, pretty sure, you don’t get it.  It’s called blind hypocrisy.  3nos can’t help himself by stepping into it without any sense of learned behavior.
> 
> Even Pavlov’s dogs figured so simple a concept more than a century ago.
> 
> Unless 3nos has multiple aliases here.  But we should boot that idea before it takes hold.


You're right. I don't get you people.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’m pretty sure, pretty, pretty, pretty sure, you don’t get it.  It’s called blind hypocrisy.  3nos can’t help himself by stepping into it without any sense of learned behavior.
> 
> Even Pavlov’s dogs figured so simple a concept more than a century ago.
> 
> Unless 3nos has multiple aliases here.  But we should boot that idea before it takes hold.


You ask booter what he thinks?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’m pretty sure, pretty, pretty, pretty sure, you don’t get it.  It’s called blind hypocrisy.  3nos can’t help himself by stepping into it without any sense of learned behavior.
> 
> Even Pavlov’s dogs figured so simple a concept more than a century ago.
> 
> Unless 3nos has multiple aliases here.  But we should boot that idea before it takes hold.


5-4-3 nos in a row.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do have things in common.


Right.  They back up what they post.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You stoop to Wez's level with ease. *
> *I'd figure as much from a Pussy to resort *
> *to dragging in others. *


I thought it was funny, ha, ha.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Right.  They back up what they post.


Yes quite, tell nono to try likewise.


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2703
> 
> “You probably can't use the term `toxic cunt' in your magazine, but that's what [Hilary Clinton] is.”
> 
> ~~~~Ted Nugent, 1994.


*You want to lick between her Toxic Cankle Toes......Hooo boy Bob, now that's gross.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You'll ROT in Hell for that remark.....
> 
> I'm sure someone knows who you really are, I hope they kick you in the groin hard
> for that remark....
> ...


Quit being such an aggrieved baby, like with all nutters you are always playing the victim. Grow up and develop some personal accountability and responsibility for your actions. That goes for you other nutters as well.


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2018)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 200980, member: 1707"

Quit being such an aggrieved baby....
*Am " I " aggrieved, well lordy lordy. A Baby...Never. You....Yes.*

, like with all nutters you are always playing the victim.
*I've never "Played " the victim, even when I've been a victim, which usually *
*lasts about 3.5 seconds if I'm coherent after being victimized. With the results *
*being the aggressor is now the victim. *

Grow up and develop some personal accountability and responsibility for your actions.
*I am accountable/responsible for " my " actions....You on the other hand*
*have a posting history of Non accountability for the posting inaccuracies*
*that daily occur with your Democratic Lemming ways....*

That goes for you other nutters as well.
*I think you just opened up a can of Internet Whoop Ass you can NOT back up....*
*Good Luck With That....!*

/QUOTE

*Rodent....Rodent.....Go surfing....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You want to lick between her Toxic Cankle Toes......Hooo boy Bob, now that's gross.*


Aw man.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You want to lick between her Toxic Cankle Toes......Hooo boy Bob, now that's gross.*


Mark my words for it, I will make sure that you and I meet one day over in the courthouse and I will take you for every penny you still don't have, and I will come after ... everybody else that you possibly know. Do not even think about going where I know you're planning on going. And that's my warning for the day.

I have no views because there's no story.  Tread very f---ing lightly because what I'm going to do to you is going to be f---ing disgusting.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Tread very f---ing lightly because what I'm going to do to you is going to be f---ing disgusting.


Watch out cuz he might like that . . . just say'n.


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Mark my words for it, I will make sure that you and I meet one day over in the courthouse and I will take you for every penny you still don't have, and I will come after ... everybody else that you possibly know. Do not even think about going where I know you're planning on going. And that's my warning for the day.
> 
> I have no views because there's no story.  Tread very f---ing lightly because what I'm going to do to you is going to be f---ing disgusting.


*This is the complete quote you plagiarized :*

“I will make sure that you and I meet one day while we’re in the courthouse. And I will take you for every penny you still don’t have. And I will come after your Daily Beast and everybody else that you possibly know. So *I’m warning you, tread very fucking lightly, because what I’m going to do to you is going to be fucking disgusting. You understand me?*

You write a story that has Mr. Trump’s name in it, with the word ‘rape,’ and I’m going to mess your life up … for as long as you’re on this frickin’ planet … you’re going to have judgments against you, so much money, you’ll never know how to get out from underneath it."

*As for a veiled threat....Bob.*
*Any time *
*Any day*
*Any courthouse *

*Your unstable posting history will be your demise.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Watch out cuz he might like that . . . just say'n.


I really didn’t read Cohen’s filthy rant on behalf of Trump in their desperate attempt to cover up Trump’s rape of Ivana, in any detail.  The audio is disgusting enough.  

I’m just surprised after 4 decades, 3nos for once finally stopped long enough to see if I was quoting something he’d support had he known the source from which it came was inside his vindictive, petty, childish, deranged bubble of denial and hypocrisy.  

It’s been a long journey from Milan to Minsk, nonochelle, nonochelle. You never stopped hoping; now you're in a Pinsk, nonochelle, nonochelle. When the naysayers 'nay' you picked up your pace. You said nothing's going to stop me so get out of my face. I'm having adventures all over the place, nonochelle, NONOCHELLE!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I really didn’t read Cohen’s filthy rant on behalf of Trump in their desperate attempt to cover up Trump’s rape of Ivana, in any detail.  The audio is disgusting enough.
> 
> I’m just surprised after 4 decades, 3nos for once finally stopped long enough to see if I was quoting something he’d support had he known the source from which it came was inside his vindictive, petty, childish, deranged bubble of denial and hypocrisy.
> 
> It’s been a long journey from Milan to Minsk, nonochelle, nonochelle. You never stopped hoping; now you're in a Pinsk, nonochelle, nonochelle. When the naysayers 'nay' you picked up your pace. You said nothing's going to stop me so get out of my face. I'm having adventures all over the place, nonochelle, NONOCHELLE!"


 . . . the horror . . . the horror . . .


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Mark my words for it, I will make sure that you and I meet one day over in the courthouse and I will take you for every penny you still don't have, and I will come after ... everybody else that you possibly know. Do not even think about going where I know you're planning on going. And that's my warning for the day.
> 
> I have no views because there's no story.  Tread very f---ing lightly because what I'm going to do to you is going to be f---ing disgusting.


That is mostly too literate to be a Nugent quote.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

espola said:


> That is mostly too literate to be a Nugent quote.


That's from the Trump tapes.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's from the Trump tapes.


Fake news.  There are no Trump tapes, but there are so many unanswered questions about Benghazi-gate, Pizza-gate, Arkancide-gate, 33,000 email-gate,  ... that are the REAL TRUTHS  !!!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

*TRUMP DEMANDS PC TREATMENT OF HIMSELF AND HIS ADMINISTRATION . . . *he then said, "Everyone else can fuck off!"


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I really didn’t read Cohen’s filthy rant on behalf of Trump in their desperate attempt to cover up Trump’s rape of Ivana, in any detail.  The audio is disgusting enough.
> 
> I’m just surprised after 4 decades, 3nos for once finally stopped long enough to see if I was quoting something he’d support had he known the source from which it came was inside his vindictive, petty, childish, deranged bubble of denial and hypocrisy.
> 
> It’s been a long journey from Milan to Minsk, nonochelle, nonochelle. You never stopped hoping; now you're in a Pinsk, nonochelle, nonochelle. When the naysayers 'nay' you picked up your pace. You said nothing's going to stop me so get out of my face. I'm having adventures all over the place, nonochelle, NONOCHELLE!"


*Bob's attempt at a Sonnet....*

*Go on Bob....try again....*


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2018)

So ... screwing around with my relatives on Facebook, we were trying to establish a premise to continue the Roseanne show, just without Roseanne, since the original show was so excellent and the actors top-notch.  Of course,  to follow the best traditions of network sitcoms (as in "It was all a dream"), they would have to have a plot mechanism to explain R's absence.  The best I came up with is that R is being held in an insane asylum under drugs after a suicide attempt, and Dan, so that none of their friends will know what is really happening, occasionally  sends out forged tweets on R's twitter account.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2018)

espola said:


> So ... screwing around with my relatives on Facebook, we were trying to establish a premise to continue the Roseanne show, just without Roseanne, since the original show was so excellent and the actors top-notch.  Of course,  to follow the best traditions of network sitcoms (as in "It was all a dream"), they would have to have a plot mechanism to explain R's absence.  The best I came up with is that R is being held in an insane asylum under drugs after a suicide attempt, and Dan, so that none of their friends will know what is really happening, occasionally  sends out forged tweets on R's twitter account.



*The show should just fade away now....and Channing Dungey should be FIRED.*
*She does NOT display good judgement and let personal connections to VJ*
*get in the way of business....she alone ruined what ever was there with the show.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The show should just fade away now....and Channing Dungey should be FIRED.*
> *She does NOT display good judgement and let personal connections to VJ*
> *get in the way of business....she alone ruined what ever was there with the show.*


She should be fired if she is responsible for putting Roseanne back on TV. Roseanne was just doing her job, showing America what Trump fans are like, and she did, and you do constantly.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She should be fired if she is responsible for putting Roseanne back on TV. Roseanne was just doing her job, showing America what Trump fans are like, and she did, and you do constantly.


What exactly are people who elected Trump like?
Please be specific.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She should be fired if she is responsible for putting Roseanne back on TV. Roseanne was just doing her job, showing America what Trump fans are like, and she did, and you do constantly.


*Channing Dungey should be fired because SHE let her personal feelings and her lack *
*of Intelligence sway a Business decision.*

*I don't CARE if Rosanne ever gets back her show....good riddance, but for the WRONG *
*reason Rodent !*

*It's clear NOW that Rosanne has NO IDEA what she posted, it was NOT racist in any*
*shape or form. But you Liberal thin skin idiots made it Racist and she Kowtowed out*
*of sheer stupidity.*


*Convince me and the forum what was RACIST in Rosanne's post.....*
*Come on Mr PC Liberal.....you have no idea the TRUE context of what she posted*
*nor does she or she NEVER would have backed down...NEVER !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Channing Dungey should be fired because SHE let her personal feelings and her lack *
> *of Intelligence sway a Business decision.*
> 
> *I don't CARE if Rosanne ever gets back her show....good riddance, but for the WRONG *
> ...


Even Roseanne admits it was a disgustingly racist remark, get over it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

On Sunday’s episode of her Netflix variety/sketch show _The Break_, Wolf weighed in on Roseanne Barr’s bigoted tweet about former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett, saying, “It’s not a joke. It’s barely a tweet,” and “her excuse for tweeting it was [also] bad. You’ve gotta get better at one of those, Roseanne,” Wolf added.

The comedienne then showed a picture from Barr’s most controversial photoshoot: a 2009 spread for the satirical Jewish magazine _Heeb_, in which she dressed up as Adolf Hitler, and pulled gingerbread cookies out of an oven.

“Everyone’s been saying it’s so brave of ABC to cancel [its] biggest hit show, but the bold move was actually putting this lady Hitler chef back on the air in the first place,” Wolf opined. “So kudos to ABC. It takes a lot of courage to fire someone after they’ve been openly racist for the thousandth time.”

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/michelle-wolf-says-roseanne-never-130057055.html


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> On Sunday’s episode of her Netflix variety/sketch show _The Break_, Wolf weighed in on Roseanne Barr’s bigoted tweet about former Obama advisor Valerie Jarrett, saying, “It’s not a joke. It’s barely a tweet,” and “her excuse for tweeting it was [also] bad. You’ve gotta get better at one of those, Roseanne,” Wolf added.
> 
> The comedienne then showed a picture from Barr’s most controversial photoshoot: a 2009 spread for the satirical Jewish magazine _Heeb_, in which she dressed up as Adolf Hitler, and pulled gingerbread cookies out of an oven.
> 
> ...


I liked Roseanne's first night with Johnny Carson ("Call me a domestic goddess" and "fat moms are better than skinny moms") and I liked how professional she was in the production of the first generation of the show, making it smart and funny while also realistically portraying lower-middle-class life in America.   Since then she has gone through all the Hollywood-money drama - public inebriation, marriages and divorces, and public embarrassment over jokes that didn't work as she had hoped (Padres National Anthem or portraying herself as Hitler baking Jew-cookies in an oven).  Money and success went to her head.


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Even Roseanne admits it was a disgustingly racist remark, get over it.


*No....You get over your inability at grasping the intent of her remark.*

*It was ONLY racist AFTER the RACISTS deemed the remark racist.*

*She ( Rosanne ) Kowtowed after Channing Dungey made it Racist.*

*The remark in it's literal sense is something completely different....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *No....You get over your inability at grasping the intent of her remark.*
> 
> *It was ONLY racist AFTER the RACISTS deemed the remark racist.*
> 
> ...


Yeah, go ahead and explain that . . . seems you (and possibly a couple of your white nationalist friends) are the only one that sees no racist intent in her tweet . . . even she acknowledges it. Only racist claim there is no racism. No one is falling for you attempted shell game.


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, go ahead and explain that . . . seems you (and possibly a couple of your white nationalist friends) are the only one that sees no racist intent in her tweet . . . even she acknowledges it. Only racist claim there is no racism. No one is falling for you attempted shell game.


*You're falling for the TRUTH and then backtracking due to high quantities*
*of estrogen in your sack.....*



*Can one be a " White " Nationalist when not white.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You're falling for the TRUTH and then backtracking due to high quantities*
> *of estrogen in your sack.....*
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have any white friends? Do you have any friends?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You're falling for the TRUTH and then backtracking due to high quantities*
> *of estrogen in your sack.....*
> 
> 
> ...


Come on, you should know by now that it doesn't matter what color or gender you are, it is whatever suits you better in the situation you are in at the time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Come on, you should know by now that it doesn't matter what color or gender you are, it is whatever suits you better in the situation you are in at the time.


You've tried that in here already.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

More than 18 million people tuned in for the revived series' debut Tuesday on ABC. Trump made a personal phone call to Barr and boasted about her ratings at his rally in Ohio Thursday. Ivanka Trump followed Barr on Twitter and Donald Trump Jr. tweeted his support for the show. Sarah Palin posted a photo with Barr on Instagram along with screenshots of Drudge Report headlines about it, and Sean Hannity invited Barr onto Fox News.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/30/politics/trump-roseanne-and-representation-in-media/index.html


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Come on, you should know by now that it doesn't matter what color or gender you are, it is whatever suits you better in the situation you are in at the time.



*Rodent has an " Easy " button that needs pushing damn near daily....*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't have any *white* friends? Do you have any friends?


*You are one of the bigger Forum Racists.....and you've earned it !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You've tried that in here already.


I believe it is called fluidity.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 16, 2018)

Apparently the boycott worked and ABC is going off the air tomorrow. I heard it from Alex Jones.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Apparently the boycott worked and ABC is going off the air tomorrow. I heard it from Alex Jones.


Isn't he and a bus load full of other nutters on their way to go scream down some of the separated families at the border?


----------

